# Prevacid vs Protonix



## phyllisfin (Jan 27, 1999)

My GI doctor is changing me from prevacid, which I have used without problems for ages, to protonix. Main reason is cost. Has anyone used protonix and previcid. Is there much difference? If so, what? I have a very sensitive digestive tract and couldn't use prilosec so am wondering if there would be a problem with protonix. Thanks for your help. Phyllis


----------



## kippy (Dec 17, 2002)

Hi Phyllis!I am IBS -D and Gerd. I do wonderfully with Protonix I had taken prevacid and really I like the Protonix better less gas and helps me with no side effects Good Luck! Kippy


----------



## phyllisfin (Jan 27, 1999)

Hi Kippy, thanks for the info. As soon as I finish my present prescription with Prevacid, will go on Protonix. I'll check with the pharmacist also to make sure that if it doesn't work I can return to prevacid. thanks again, Phyllis


----------



## Livinglife (Jul 1, 2004)

I was taking Prevacid for about 14 months, and my new insurance requires a pre-cert. My PCP office said they called and never got called back. The insurance claims they never heard anything. (I believe my PCP office). I decided to try the Prilosec OTC after asking one of the pharmacists. I'm now debating whether to add a nighttime dose too. I was taking Prevacid twice a day, as night is when it's worse for me.Even if the precert went through, there's a quantity limit which would have required more hoop jumping. Well, the Prilosec seems to be doing a good job. I still have symptoms at times, but I'm also trying to monitor what I eat. If it stops working, I will go to bat to get an RX PPI prescribed. All of them require pre-certs by my insurance. (no doubt because Prilosec is OTC now). The OTC dose seems to be holding me, and it's cheaper than my co-pay, so for now, I'm okay with it, although I resent that it's even an issue. People's health never truly comes first-the dollar sign does!


----------



## christywisty (Mar 12, 2002)

I'm on Protonix, and it does wonders for my GERD. If I miss one dose, my reflux comes back with a vengance, and from what I can tell, I have no real side effects from the medication.


----------

